# Does Anyone Follow Regretsy?



## Buzzzz4 (Sep 7, 2011)

So last year, my 9/11 tribute fountain pen made it into regretsy. I was a bit upset as I wasn't really sure how to take it. What was amazing is how many people hit my etsy shop after that. Now it made the top three for this year. Yea, the site mocks the creations and many of them should be mocked, but I can handle it. I stand behind my creation as a beautiful tribute.

http://www.regretsy.com/2011/09/07/never-forgetsy-2/


----------



## Rob73 (Sep 7, 2011)

Well your pen is by far the best product.    Everything else in there looks like garbage.


----------



## Pioneerpens (Sep 7, 2011)

Eric, it is a beautiful tribute!!!  I had never even heard of that regretsy site, and i've been on etsy for a couple years now.  I agree tho, some are worth mocking, but yours is certainly a beautiful creation that honors those men and women on that fateful day!


----------



## Phunky_2003 (Sep 7, 2011)

I like where the woman commented the kits cost 20 bux.  And her husband makes pens like that.  And sells them for 60.

I actually thought your selling price was low...


----------



## cwolfs69 (Sep 7, 2011)

Amazing. That is one remarkable pen, and by any standard a fitting tribute to the heroes of that day. Its very regrettable that anyone could take offense to that.


----------



## Phunky_2003 (Sep 7, 2011)

Thinking about it more I think it would really get me pi**ed off.

I think I would have them remove it for copyright infringement if nothing else.


----------



## Haynie (Sep 7, 2011)

if you did not give them permission to use the photo make them remove it.  A simple lawyer-esque cease letter goes a long way.  They basically said your pen was crap.  It is not and it sold so they can kiss your ass all the way to the bank. 

My back hurts again so I am a bit testy.


----------



## titan2 (Sep 7, 2011)

And that site is mocking what others are making as a tribute or whatever to commemorate that day............

What are they doing? By calling attention to what they don't like or care for.....are they not, themselves doing the very same thing as those they are mocking???

They are getting something out of it, even if it isn't monitary! They are no better than those whom they attempt to mock!

I'd hit them up to remove the pic as it is yours (copyright) and they did not have your permission to use it in mocking you, your creation or your motivation in honoring those who died!


Barney


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm surprisingly not offended. I feel any publicity is good as traffic on my site is through the roof. The maker of the site is quite creative and I've seen what she doe to those who pull the copyright card. Best response is none and hope for sales from the visitors.


----------



## Haynie (Sep 7, 2011)

She makes a buck off your product.  Did you see the ads on the side?  What does she do to those who pull the copyright card.  Can you point it out?  Something I would ike to see.


----------



## NewLondon88 (Sep 7, 2011)

I *did* get ****ed off and replied.


----------



## SCR0LL3R (Sep 7, 2011)

NewLondon88 said:


> I *did* get ****ed off and replied.



LOL, me too. I didn't see your reply until after I posted mine (if that was you)


----------



## NewLondon88 (Sep 7, 2011)

SCR0LL3R said:


> NewLondon88 said:
> 
> 
> > I *did* get ****ed off and replied.
> ...



Yeah.. I have a 'shopping nick'  .. Spencemark. (as in Marks and Spencer!)


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Sep 7, 2011)

NewLondon88 said:
			
		

> Yeah.. I have a 'shopping nick'  .. Spencemark. (as in Marks and Spencer!)



I saw your response. Thank you. It got some thumbs down, so we need some to give it a thumbs up.


----------



## 76winger (Sep 7, 2011)

First time I've ever seen or heard of it. It's kind of like other ares where publicity plays a part in a businesses success though, bad publicity can be good for drawing attention. And attention can easily turn into sales if you market your wares well.

I would say for my own tastes, that since the whole site is based on negativity from what I can see on a quick look-around, I would have no good use for it. Garbage in will ultimately lead to garbage out...


----------



## NewLondon88 (Sep 7, 2011)

Buzzzz4 said:


> NewLondon88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's OK .. I read the comments and it dawned on me that this is one of
those sites frequented by people who are likely shunned in 'real life' for being 
jerks.. so they have a place of their own where they mostly accept each
other and feed off of each other's negativity. These kinds of sites just love
it when 'normal' people come in and comment .. the feeding frenzy starts.
It gives them a common enemy to rally against, making themselves feel
better in the process. Plenty of trolls to choose from.


----------



## NewLondon88 (Sep 7, 2011)

also notice nobody can reply to 'Helen Killer' ?  She gets the last word.


----------



## Smitty37 (Sep 7, 2011)

*Reading*

I found most of the comments to be by half-literate, bad mannered, immature folks with very limited vocabularies who seem to have a particular fondness for one old anglo-saxon word that most of us avoid using in public.


----------



## Carrick (Sep 7, 2011)

It took me a while to get to the correct responses to the jackwagons discussing your pen.  Reading through the comments is pretty disheartening.  It is truly hard for someone to "call-out" someone else if all they do is downplay and make light of a profoundly tragic event in American history. I have more thoughts, but that would bring the conversation to the same level as that website. 
  I appreciate the thought behind your work there. I'll just leave it by conceding you're a better man than I. It definitely left a bad taste in my mouth looking at that site...


----------



## SCR0LL3R (Sep 7, 2011)

Phunky_2003 said:


> I like where the woman commented the kits cost 20 bux.  And her husband makes pens like that.  And sells them for 60.
> 
> I actually thought your selling price was low...



A pen "like" that one. Meaning a stick like thing that you hold in your hand that leaves a trail of ink behind wherever you drag it? 

Even IF she know somebody that made such a pen for, say $140, what does that prove? 

1: That that person makes pens solely for fun?
2: That they are rather bad at marketing and haven't been able to find costumers for their product or a product that suits their customer base?
3: That they haven't fully realized the cost of operating the business?

People have no clue of the costs of running a business unless they have done it themselves. Many stores that buy things such as these pens want to put at least 100% markup or more on them. There is no way you could buy a laser cut bodied Statesman, with a casting at a store for anywhere near that price unless the person who made it didn't make a cent. People don't realize the markups they pay everyday.


----------



## NewLondon88 (Sep 7, 2011)

it's just a troll site. They complained that Buzz didn't give proceeds to the families.
They also complained about others who DID give proceeds to the families.

They just like to tear others down. Not worth another mouse click.


----------



## SCR0LL3R (Sep 7, 2011)

I wonder how much the trolls donated to the families.


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Sep 7, 2011)

These are also the kind of people that come to your booth or website, make a comment about how expensive your pens are, tell you that their brother/husband/niece makes those, then goes down a few booths and buys stuff on a stick for their yard.


----------



## sbell111 (Sep 8, 2011)

Haynie said:


> ... They basically said your pen was crap.


No they didn't.  They basically took the position that the pen was spendy and that Eric was cashing in on the tragedy.  Whether or not you or I agree with them on these two points, It's not unreasonable to imagine that some people may feel this way.

Regarding having the pic taken down, I think that Eric has taken the perfect tack by joining the thread in good spirits.  He was able to give his position in a way that didn't invite attacks.  I also believe that he is correct in that anything that causes more traffic to his Etsy goods can only increase sales.


----------



## sbell111 (Sep 8, 2011)

NewLondon88 said:


> it's just a troll site. They complained that Buzz didn't give proceeds to the families.
> They also complained about others who DID give proceeds to the families.
> 
> They just like to tear others down. Not worth another mouse click.



Agreed.  There is no difference between this site and the Walmart one.  It's nothing more than people being bitchy from the safety of their keyboards.


----------



## edicehouse (Sep 8, 2011)

I wonder how many sales were actually generated from that site....


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Sep 8, 2011)

edicehouse said:


> I wonder how many sales were actually generated from that site....


 
Actually quite a few. At the top of the site is a sold tab. Those are all items she has featured that have sold. I'm sure there are many more than that. She also has an etsy team that is dedicated to raising money for charity. She has raised over $100,000 from those sales for charity.


----------



## babyblues (Sep 8, 2011)

NewLondon88 said:


> it's just a troll site. They complained that Buzz didn't give proceeds to the families.
> They also complained about others who DID give proceeds to the families.
> 
> They just like to tear others down. Not worth another mouse click.



Exactly. Anything that's said against them is just fuel on their fire. If they were reasonable, they wouldn't have made some of those comments in the first place. Wow, after scrolling down through some of them, it's clear that most of these people don't know how to control their own emotions. I think that they don't like feeling sad or angry about 9/11 so they can't stand to be reminded of it no matter what.

The fact that this "Helen Killer" is willing to exploit the name of a truly great woman, all the while making slanderous comments to the effect that others have exploited the tragedy of 9/11, is proof that they're not worth listening to. The argument violates itself simply by existing.


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Sep 8, 2011)

After reading this persons comments i closed the site, nothing but cussing and garbage.


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Sep 8, 2011)

Haynie said:


> She makes a buck off your product. Did you see the ads on the side? What does she do to those who pull the copyright card. Can you point it out? Something I would ike to see.


 
Here is her most recent response to a cease and desist type of letter. Of course it would help if the lady had spelled all of her words right and seemed more formal.
She knows all those types of letters are most smoke in the wind though.

http://www.regretsy.com/2011/09/08/this-is-the-happiest-day-of-my-life/


----------



## ragz (Sep 9, 2011)

That's Jacquelin Stallone the world's foremost Rumpologist wanting a C&D from her for making fun of her being a Rumpologist....

While I disagree with your pen being on the site and her hypocritical nature(she got caught in some of her own "butt hurt" over some photos) The Rumpologist needs to stay on that site


----------



## edicehouse (Sep 9, 2011)

babyblues said:


> NewLondon88 said:
> 
> 
> > it's just a troll site. They complained that Buzz didn't give proceeds to the families.
> ...


 
Even if buzz is making a profit off a horrible event in history. . .  So many do it.  exploting someone would be standing to the side with the only fire hoses and making the firemen pay to use them.  The pens are something optional people choose to buy, not something they have to buy.


----------



## glycerine (Sep 9, 2011)

Yeah, I would suggest us not giving that site any more attention than it gets.  I despise people that that speak ill of someone else, and then "hide" responses like that.  It's just downright cowardly.


----------



## edicehouse (Sep 9, 2011)

I am far from the worlds best speller, but it cracks me up when someone downs the actions of someone else and spells most of it wrong.


----------

